# Feild Butts



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks to me like Ontario has a few more Field courses popping up in the near future:darkbeer::set1_applaud::59:
If you want any help setting up the course pm me and I will see about coming to help!!


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Stacked strips of carpet make excellent butts. The downsides are getting the carpet & the labor involved in cutting. I've shot into stacked Celotex as well. It stops arrows well & makes center replacement easy but it makes a mess on arrows.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

my club is going to be starting their second season with the Big Green target butts.

with club members shooting IBO weights, the bales worked fine. since they are a foam based bale, arrow lube is recommended.

for us, they were an economical option and the company worked with us on a non-standard width for our bale stands.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

We use celotex. The most recent stuff we purchased had very little glue/tar in it. If you don't squeeze it too tight it will stop the arrows without a lot of scraping.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Stacked Carpet works best our old club has had them in the feild for 8 years and they still shoot fine.
We went to carpet outlets and got scrap carpet and made them.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Another vote here for Big Green Targets.
Good company that really cares about customer satisfaction!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

We use a Celotex type material, but it's actually called sound deadening board. It's the same, but no tar or wrap on the board. It works great, and very little arrow scraping. We buy it by the skid, and I just called yesterday and it's $915/skid. About 90 sheets on a skid. We get 6 pieces out of a sheet(4x8 cut at 16"x48"), and average about 70 pieces per butt. We get 8 butts per skid


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

archerpap said:


> We use a Celotex type material, but it's actually called sound deadening board. It's the same, but no tar or wrap on the board. It works great, and very little arrow scraping. We buy it by the skid, and I just called yesterday and it's $915/skid. About 90 sheets on a skid. We get 6 pieces out of a sheet(4x8 cut at 16"x48"), and average about 70 pieces per butt. We get 8 butts per skid


We do the same but we use about 98 pieces (48 inch tall) per butt. Takes a while to cut the stuff. Make a jig so you can cut the piece straight and this also allows you to cut faster. We cut 4 sheets at a time. Use all thread coupled with stout boards (ex. 4X4's, 2X8's) on top and bottom. Tighten to your taste. The bigger bales allow you to move the targets around with less rebuilding. Also put a roof over the target butts. Keeps them dry and they last longer. Only use the HUSH board. The other stuff has tar and then you always have to scrape your arrows. Stacks real good so you will always have a nice flat front to hang targets. We use 12d nails to hang the target faces to the butts. Only down side that we see is it is very dirty when cutting and stacking so wear a coverall (I use the disposable painters coverall from Home Depot), Safety glasses and a respirator. Also place a tarp under your cutting area. Makes for easier cleanup.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, that HUSH board is what I was actually talking about. Is it not the same as Celotex without the tar & what most clubs in MD use? Seems like I spend more time & effort getting that crap off my shafts than I do shooting but it does seem to make good arrow stoppers & relative low maintenance.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

pacificbowbutts.com Have some bails 7 years old on our range and still stopin arrows just fine. Of course we have our own banding equipment to band the bails when they start to get loose.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

that's great,
thx for all your help

Rick


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone built one of the 'Lifetime' targets for your club parctice range??? If so how is it holding up???
I am thinking of trying one and making it so it flips 180 degree's, that way I could flip it every month helping add to its longevity.
Now to find enough rags or old clothes


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

here's a little update on our club's targets......

as you know, we use Big Green Targets. we left the bales out over the winter and they survived. a few had some minor mouse damage, but once they got a good taste of the foam, they seemed to give up. the only hole i found was on the top of the target, under the roof. gnawed thru the bag and about a quarter inch at it's deepest into the foam framing panel.

we had our first International Round of the season and the targets didnt miss a beat. they survived a cleveland winter, some mouse attacks and stopped arrows like they were new. while getting the field game back in this area again is going to be a slow process, we had several new faces come out. with the 'tell two friends' thing, we'll grow.

the new people had good reports of these targets with the exception of the known issue on the early models......'bale boogers'. from what i've read on here, the BGT has remedied the issue. compliments from the shooters were 'nice flat front for the target faces', 'easy to pull from' and 'no weird arrow angles'.

from one user of these targets, and for our small but growing venue, a club will find these brand of bales to be an economical and long lasting alternative to other products on the market.


Thanks BGT for your help, assistance and product.
Bow&Barrel Archers


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

We (Archer's Haven) just got some new butts from Big Green Targets. This is a new type that they don't have on their website yet. They are large butts, the bow in the pic has a 47" ATA. They have not been shot yet, so I can not tell how they will hold up, but they sure look good.

Keith


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Our club uses home made targest made from a 2X6 frame covered front and rear with carpeting and filled with rags.

Advantages = Inexpensive, easy arrow removal, stops arrows well, low risk of theft
Disadvantages = Requires rain cover, requires maintenance, attracts bees which attract bears that damage targets, arrows tend to kick somewhat.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Keith. That Target does look good. Keep us posted.

Robert


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

If i had the room to set up a field course here again i would if i could hit the lotto use the spyderweb targets 48x48. But they are great targets to shoot into. Chickasaw club down in Ky used the old verison of the spyderweb targets for years and mabe still do. On our old club we used cardboard in a frame with allthread rods on sides to clamp down and lasted many many years with a small roof over them.


----------

